# Sigma Announces Acquisition of Samyang



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16252"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16252">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>Ronkonkoma, NY, April 1, 2014</b> – Today, Sigma Corporation is pleased to announce the acquisition of Korean-based Samyang Optics Company Limited. Known for its high quality manual lenses, Samyang offers expertise in production efficiencies and brand management that will greatly benefit the world’s largest family-operated lens manufacturer.</p>
<p>“We are very proud to integrate Samyang into our organization. This is a symbiotic relationship that will pay excellent dividends to the photographic community,” says Machyzo Yamakiro, Excecutive Vice President of Sigma Corporation.</p>
<p>All of Samyang’s manual-only lenses will represent a new Global Vision line at Sigma – “Classic” – which will join the already popular and well-respected Art, Contemporary and Sports lines. Hallmarks of Sigma’s new Classic lenses will be simplicity, superb performance and affordability.</p>
<p>“While the Samyang/Rokinon/Bower/Walimex/Pro-Optic/Opteka names will not live on, their spirited defiance of modern technology will continue in our ‘Classic’ vision for budget-minded photographers,” says Yamakiro.</p>
<p>Distribution of Sigma’s Classic lenses will begin in May 2014.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bainsybike (Apr 1, 2014)

April fool?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 1, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> April fool?



Probably, I cannot find that news on Sigma's website.


----------



## SeanS (Apr 1, 2014)

I think you can find the source of this article here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9398


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 1, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > April fool?
> ...



Not probably. Definitely. It came from TDP. They are just having a laugh.

Did you see their _other_ April Fool's joke?
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9393

- A


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

stop it... it´s lame.


----------



## Daniel d78 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah it's an April fools, just hit the b&h link on the bottom and you'll see.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 1, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> stop it... it´s lame.



I don't know which I find more unbelievable: 1) that someone thought this was funny in the first place; or 2) that someone else thought it was funny enough to re-post it on CR.


----------



## zim (Apr 1, 2014)

thankfully this b****y stupid day is at an end :


----------



## lintoni (Apr 2, 2014)

The only half-way funny photographic April Fools I've seen is on the sigma-rumors.com site.


----------

